# My 2008 Haunt Ideas



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Okay I know it's early as hell and my haunt didn't even OPEN yet for this year (it opens on the 19th), but I've started planning next year.
This year is going to be kind of lame because it's the 19th year.
Next year being the 20th anniversary we're gonna go all out.
The whole place is getting revamped and it's going to be amazing! 
So therefore I'm planning for next year.

We'll be getting a house, I believe, rather than the woods trail which we've had for a few years.
I have one major idea so far so here it is.
Tell me what you think.

The door to the room will be shut. As soon as you open it you'll see you are in ehat looks like a bedroom. It will be set up like a bedroom and there will be a girl in the bed sitting up under her blankets. When you walk in she'll pretend the group is her father and say "There's something in there, I'm telling you! I can hear it moving!" and she'll be pointing to the closet which is directly across from her, a few feet are in between the foot of the bed and the closet door. The only way to get through the room is to go RIGHT past the slightly open closet door that the girl is pointing at. (I don't know if we'll light it brightly to make it more realistic and kind of creepy in that sense, or if it will be dark.) As you pass it obviously someone will come out, most likely with a sheet draped over them only (picture that terrifying scene from Saw!)
Also I'm not sure if the door to get out will actually BE the closet (and you have to go through the clothes hanging) or if the door will just be on the other side, but regardless that's the basic idea.

So that's just the first room idea. I've got other ideas but that's the most "figured-out" one so far. Tell me what you think of it, but DON'T steal it! ;] Nah I can't stop you, but still. I came up with it myself and I personally think it's kind of cool. 

Also don't say anything about a man coming out of the closet being scary or not.
Lmaoo I already thought about the way I worded it. ;]


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

sounds awesome to me. and i LOVE the idea that they then have to go into the closet. very cool idea. maybe the scare should wait until they enter.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yeah I don't know.
It mighr be inside the closet. :O


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Defenately like the idea of the girl pointing to the closet. The closet opens and guests walk through the clothes hanging. I like that idea of going through some closet portal. Maybe have an entire hallway of just clothes on hangers, shoe boxes, and closet stuff...that would be a great set up for a scare. It would be a good excuse to drape a bunch of clothes and things in peoples faces to disorient them and get them off gaurd. It would also follow a believable story....the girl pointing to the closet of her fears basically, and the people entering this world. After they enter into that world...anything is possible, anything will make sense....in regards to your decorating, atmosphere, props, etc. Neat idea Erick with no K


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is scary when you make people go through anything except an actual exit door. Great idea!! Just the idea that something will be there is scary.

The only thing in a haunted house that even made me think twice was when I was forced to go through the door of a cremation oven. I had to step up and crawl through. We all hesitated and actually had a discussion about it but the actor continued to wave us through that door....not saying a word. It was pretty cool. The oven led us into the back of a Hearse.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i really like that idea. it sets the mood.


----------

